# Valspar - Valspar PVA Primer



## Hummer (Oct 22, 2010)

This primer was not the most expensive but it really did the job. I had all new drywall and I have been trying to slow down the bleeding of money from my wallet, see my gallery, so I used the primer twice on the walls and ceiling of the garage and it sealed everything. I was tempted at times just to leave it primed. I would recommend this primer to everyone.:rockin: 

View attachment Garage inter (41).jpg


----------

